# Corn Prices & Location



## Trouthunter

Let's post corn prices here along with the locations of the stores selling it at a good price.

No need for any conversation or anything; just post up your corn prices and location to help others.

Thanks.

TH


----------



## poco jim

$6.95 per 50lb bag at E-Barr Feed store
Gonzales, TX


----------



## Bull Fish

Paid $6.75 a 50 delivered to can vleck @ Damon farm and ranch supply. This price was buying by the pallet.


----------



## txjustin

$6.60 per bag if you buy 20 or more at a time in Nada at Leopold Grain.


----------



## Hammerhead79

Mummies in Hondo $7.75- 50#
Oasis in Uvalde $7.75- 50#


----------



## TTKII

$7.05 @ Ag Med in Goliad


----------



## seanrhoden

HEB has Mumm's apple scent for 7.99 a bag. 50# bag with the 1.00 off coupon.


----------



## Double D

Paid $7.95/50 at Lone Star Feed in Calallen/Corpus Christi on 9/6.


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid

$7.50/50lb bag at bucees in luling over labor day weekend. not sure if it was a special price though for the holiday


----------



## Bull Red Daddy

*Refugio ?*

Anybody got any info on how much or where in Refugio ?


----------



## Sugars Pop

Three stores in Junction all qouted $8.75/bag this a.m. which tells me they must meet at the donut shop to decide what price to charge for feed.


----------



## rattletrap

Used to be Hasse's in Llano , has a new name now . $7.75 50#


----------



## indaskinny

Odiornes in Johnson City, $7.80/50 

9-7-13


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

09-06-13 bought 50 bags of corn in Junction for $7 a bag and 30 bags of protein for $11.50 a bag.


----------



## sboudreaux

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> 09-06-13 bought 50 bags of corn in Junction for $7 a bag and 30 bags of protein for $11.50 a bag.


Do you mind me asking at which store? West Bear Creek was $8.75 for corn Labor Day Weekend. Thanks.


----------



## dmwz71

Mumme's in Hondo.................$7.75/50 lb bag......Thursday, 9-5-13

Lyssy & Eckels in Hondo.........$7.75/50 lb bag.......Tuesday, 9-10-13


----------



## Aggie Chris

$7.95 at Buccees in Madisonville this past weekend.


----------



## Sugars Pop

Yes, please confirm which store in Junction was $7/bag. HC Hardware, Bear Creek and Junction Warehouse all qouted $8.75/bag yesterday and I need to pick up 36 next Thursday.
Thanks


----------



## chuck leaman

The co op in Danevang had it for 6.49 or 6.69 per 50lb bag. I will be down that way this weekend and will confirm the price.


----------



## Guntown

6.90/50lbs Fehner and son grain in gonzales


----------



## sferg

Leopold Grain in Nada, Tx is 6.70/bag or bring your own sacks and its 12.80/hundred bulk which is 6.40 a sack last I bought. At least we get a little relief from last year because **** these deer are hungry. Ours will clean up a 100 lbs fed on the road in just a few hours.


----------



## uncle dave

x2 on leopold grain in nada, good folks.


----------



## Rubberback

$ 7.50 for 50LB'S at Producers in Bryan today.


----------



## eguz

Anybody have prices around Porter or New Caney, TX


----------



## crawdaddct

eguz said:


> Anybody have prices around Porter or New Caney, TX


HEB in Atascocita $7.99, 50# bag. Tracktor Supply in Proter 50# $10.00.

Still looking for something cheaper up toward Clevland.


----------



## BigCuttingBoards

*Food Town and Corn*

A buddy at church told me Food Town had 50# bags for ~#7.77.

I got 8 bags and darn near broke the cart.


----------



## Green Guppy

Exxon at the New Caney exit on 59 north. $8.00 for 50# bag


----------



## br549

Junction Warehouse was 8.75 this morning


----------



## N5fwb

7.99 per 50 lb bag at the feed store in Hardin. I didn't pay tax either for some reason...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WTN

$6.99/50lb D&D in Seguin


----------



## JHuntfish82

$7.99/50lb bag at Bubbas in Dodge,Tx


----------



## wet dreams

N5fwb said:


> 7.99 per 50 lb bag at the feed store in Hardin. I didn't pay tax either for some reason...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You should NEVER be charged tax on feed...WW


----------



## SwampRanger

7.49 beaumont academy


----------



## famousunknown

$8.99/50 at Speedy Stop on I-45 in Conroe. $6.99/40 at Brookshire Bros. In Corrigan.


----------



## SSST

Still $6.90 at Ebarr in Gonzales, 50 lb., $6.95 right down the road at Fehner and Sons


----------



## WestEnd1

$8.75/50lb at bhodies in Harper


----------



## 1976Bronc

Just wanted to let anyone who goes through Trinity that the feed store by the railroad tracks had some 50lb bags that were not 50lb bags. We have always been pleased with prices at this feed store for all our protien,corn, and seed needs, hopefully it was just a bad batch. Corn was 7.99 last we went through and he says that its still going down in price. If you go there dont let them give you the paper bags of corn, say no i want the plastic bag ones, the plastic bags weigh anywhere from 55-60 lbs!


----------



## big fish man

any one know prices around lufkin


----------



## osage243

big fish man said:


> any one know prices around lufkin


$7.95 at Boles Feed in Nacogdoches

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Any knowledge about around Beeville ?


----------



## Hunter11

I paid $6.89 per 40lb. bag yesterday at Academy here in Austin. I think that is this week only, regular $8.49 per bag.


----------



## Huntnfish

Has anyone been by bucees in luling to buy corn? We are heading that way and maybe stop there for corn


----------



## CrazyJimmy

Ranchers Supply in New Waverly, Tx has 50 lbs for $7.95.


----------



## Reeldeal14

$7.50 at McCoys in bastrop tx for 50#.


----------



## artys_only

Buckes in Wharton 7.99 for 50lbs


Just work enough to fish and hunt


----------



## panhandle_slim

$8.45 at Victoria Ag and Ranch. Anyone have other prices in Victoria area?


----------



## chicken fried

8.79 country boys, in Rocksprings, last weekend. 9-21-13.


----------



## Sugars Pop

Still $8.75/bag in Junction and doubt they will do down any due to the close knit pricing strategy these merchants use.


----------



## SSST

Crazy how much cheaper it is in Gonzales, but not complaining. $6.90 for 50 lb sacks as of Sat.


----------



## drathe3112

$6.95 for 50# @ Sutherlands in El Campo of all places...


----------



## 8-count

Lyssy & Eckel Feeds in George West is $7.75/50lb bag.


----------



## Rubberback

Brookshire Brothers in Navasota had 40# bags for 6.99. I didn't buy any. But if you do don't let them charge you taxs.


----------



## Mason1871

$7.85 Mason Feed


----------



## artys_only

*JR smokehouse warton*

$6.99 50lbs picked up 20 bags Friday


----------



## shanesdad

exon gas station in porter sorry forgot the exit but its right off 59 
7.00 for a 50 pound bag. didn't get any we were already loaded down with 10 bags and was to "tired" :cheers:/forgot on the way home:headknock:cheers:


----------



## Muleman

Producers, Bryan, Texas

Corn: $7.05
Protein: $10.85 for 20%
Milo: $6.80

All 50 lb bags


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

$6.50 a 40lb bag at Academy last night in Round Rock


----------



## Texas B

6.99/50lb buccees Wharton.


----------



## bobfather

$7.50/50# bag buc-ees Madisonville 10/18$6.95/50# bag Woodson hardware Buffalo Tx 10/19


----------



## Spooley

$7.49/40# sack at any Academy and no limits


----------



## Ince

$6.76 for 50lb bags load yourself at bucees in Waler on 290. And that price was as of Sunday on our way back from hunting winters.


----------



## DU SPOUS

$7.85 for 50lbs. at Bucees in Bastrop. Funny how it is different across the state at the same store. I'm sure they are indepentaly owned.


----------



## texasangler07

Tuesday pleasanton and floresville HEB have mummes apple scented for $7 a bag


----------



## DCAVA

Don't go to bass pro shop $9.99 for a 40lb bag!! 

I had a $100 gift card from there so I burned it on 8 bags and some hoppes #9.....

Won't buy corn there for the rest of the season, believe me!!


----------



## Profish00

7.95 Tolar's Woodville tx 50lbs


----------



## Im Headed South

$12.00 per hundred in bulk at Schultz in Seguin.


----------



## brian02

Leapolds in garwood is $6.50 for a 50# bag. They are even cheaper if you have bags


----------



## rdavis1541

$6.75 a 50# at bay city feed. Cash and carry


----------



## BBCAT

As of Nov. 08-13, Buc-ee's in Waller on 290. $6.98 per 50lb bag.


----------



## coogerpop

BBCAT said:


> As of Nov. 08-13, Buc-ee's in Waller on 290. $6.98 per 50lb bag.


Same as Buckee's on 59 at El Campo...$6.99/50lbs.Good clean ,in plastic bags...


----------



## panheadtex

7.50 for 50lbs. at DFG IN Dilly


----------



## Rubberback

Just bought corn today at Producers 50# for 6.95. In Bryan..


----------



## DU SPOUS

*Bastrop Bucees*

Update 7.47 50# bag as of 11-17-13. Still wondering why it is cheaper a 100 miles to another Bucees.?!?!


----------



## banpouchi

6.80 #50 Wharton Feed and Seed


----------



## WoundedMinnow

What brand corn are most buying?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## panheadtex

Yellow


----------



## panheadtex

WoundedMinnow said:


> What brand corn are most buying?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Yellow


----------



## WoundedMinnow

panheadtex said:


> Yellow


Nope. Its white and yellow.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood

I heard on the radio they have proof ethanol is a worse for the enviroment than straight gasoline,so I've been hoping maybe if they ban it corn prices would go down,and we wouldn't have so much engine problems.


----------



## panheadtex

I sure hope your right about banning ethanol peckerwood....


----------



## aggiegirl15

Producers Co-op: Bryan, TX

Corn: $6.90 per 50 lb. bag
20% Protein pellets: $11.05 per 50 lb. bag


----------



## huntingnfishing

7.50 for 50 pound bag LCR wildlife management services 
10 bags or more 7.25 per bag
Houston 713-203-1075


----------



## artys_only

*6.50 50lb bag JR's*

No tax ,$6.50 a bag jr in Wharton on 59 south best price around !


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks

Saw this for New Caney, Overall Grocery
20065 Hwy.59
$7.50 per 50 lb. bag


----------



## BretE

How much is corn going for at the Buccees in Luling now?...or Eagle Lake?


----------



## txjustin

Buccees in Wharton was $6.75 last weekend


----------



## rio frio

Buckees eagle lake was 6.76 50# only one problem...all 4 pallets were empty...im shocked....leakey...9.00/ bag
Dont know ..but the feed store in uvalde usually has great corn prices


----------



## Sugars Pop

D&D in Seguin has 50 # BAGS for $6.99/each.

Right on the feeder road going West so it is convenient


----------



## Catfish1990

Leopoldo Grain in Nada, Tx is $13.00 a hundred for deer corn and they have it bagged in 50# bags


----------



## Mo City Rick

$7.00 at Lyssy & Echols in Poth on Tuesday


----------



## Rancher86

Doesn't matter where you go buddy. You know you're gonna have to pay more than 
6$ but shouldn't pay over seven $ in the market phase we're experiencing now. And You might want to stock up, there's a good chance bags will be back north of 10$ by the Fall. 
In San, Saba, TX, Riggs Feed and Fertilizer and San Saba Produce have good corn for 6..50-7.00. 
Protein prices have also dropped. My hunters were paying 14.50/bag of Purina 20% (I think) fall of 2012, and this year, as of yesterday, they're getting the same protein for 11 a bag. Best thing to do is buy or weld your own feed bin and order in bulk. Might cost you 1000$ in materials, but it'll pay for itself quickly. That's what I do on my operation, I keep 8 Tons of corn (or protein) in one of my three bins, the other 2 bins are for cattle feed (range cubes)


----------



## Mo City Rick

Paid $7.00 a 50# at Goliad feed this past weekend for those headed to their ranches for spring turkey...


----------



## Shady Walls

Leopoldo's in Nada (hwy 71) $11 per 100#. Might even be cheaper than that, trying to find ther phone number. Nada is on 71 going towards Columbus, Altair


----------



## artys_only

*corn*

just call leupolds I nada going to pick 2500 lbs $11.00 a 100Lbs.


----------



## shhhh...ducks

Rues Seed in Hondo ....
Corn: $13.75 per 100 pounds bought in bulk = $275 per ton
Protein: $350 per ton in bulk for 20% protein pellets


----------



## geneaustin

*Leupolds Location*



artys only said:


> just call leupolds I nada going to pick 2500 lbs $11.00 a 100Lbs.


Where exactly is Leupolds? And, does anyone have their number?


----------



## Trouthunter

1618 County Road 113, 
Nada, TX 77460

Between El Campo and Garwood on Highway 71.

TH


----------



## geneaustin

Thanks


----------



## Huntnfish

Has anyone been to the Bucees in Luling off I-10?


----------



## Bearkat2004

Huntnfish,

just picked up corn at Bucees in Luling it was $6.99/50 lbs


----------



## JDubya

Saw 40# at academy for 6.49 today


----------



## StinkBait

6.99/50 at Buc-ee's in Eagle Lake & Waller
7.99/50 at Buc-ee's down in the city of Gonzales 
Prices were this past week.


----------



## DU SPOUS

Anybody been by the Buc-ee's in Bastrop. Headed there Sunday wanting to pick up 20 bags.


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid

i'm guessing this is too late but when i went through on friday it was 6.99/bag


----------



## refugioco

D&D in Seguin has become my go to place, when I head west. $5.99 in 50# clean in good bags.


----------



## Huntnfish

refugioco said:


> D&D in Seguin has become my go to place, when I head west. $5.99 in 50# clean in good bags.


Sweet, thanks for the info


----------



## huntingnfishing

*Deer corn and protein houston!!*

50# bags of deer corn $7.25 per bag
(10 plus bags $7.00 per bag)

50# bags of 20% crude protein $10.50 per bag

Give me a call Kevin 713-203-1075


----------



## plastics man

5.95 per 50lb. bag Co Op in Bryan


----------



## Blue.dog

$6.95 at mummies in Hondo yesterday. 
B.D


----------



## txtrotliner88

$6.98 50lbers w/ good plastic bags at Buc-Ees in Waller today


----------



## duhunter

I found a dead rat in a bag of corn this weekend while filing my feeder. That was fresh,


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

*Johnson City*

$6.80 at Odiorns in Johnson City, and the boys will load it fer ya!
:doowapsta


----------



## uncle dave

Booked corn @ schulenberg $5.48 bag. 20 bags are more @ nada $4.75 a bag.


----------



## Shady Walls

$9.99 Buc-ees in Brazoria
$6.99 Buc-ees in Eagle lake
$6.30 Leupolds in Nada


----------



## Huntnfish

Dang good price, thanks for the info


uncle dave said:


> Booked corn @ schulenberg $5.48 bag. 20 bags are more @ nada $4.75 a bag.


----------



## 8-count

Lyssy & Eckels Feed in George West.......$6.95 / 50lb bag.


----------



## Crodg22

If you bring your own bags to leupolds in Nada it's $9 for 100lbs as of last week


----------



## Sean Hoffmann

Saw an ad on Craigslist that D&D in Seguin has 50 lb. bags for $5.99.


----------



## CCducker

Woods Feed Store in Spring/Woodlands has 50# bags of corn for $7.35 and they do pallet discounts...Cheaper than Academy and the Corn is cleaner. Decent Price for Houston area, especially if you go with a pallet.


----------



## BIGSTICK

*5.99 in Seguin D&D Texas Outfitters*

Clean Deer Corn $5.99/ 50 lb. Bag - New Everyday Low Price (Seguin)

http://houston.craigslist.org/sgd/4613558090.html


----------



## Picudo Azul

*$6.00 Corn*

I was by Ricardo Ranch and Feed this afternoon south of Kingsville at the Ricardo Co-Op. $6.00,,50# loaded if you like. Said they would hold the price thru Sept. if not latter.


----------



## b_schmidt_08

8/22/14

$6.95/50 lb. (Very High) bag at Oasis Outback in Uvalde and said probably going up weekend of Sep. 1. 

Make sure you shop around corn prices are getting very cheap. Futures corn prices are dropping every day and expect to get very cheap once the Midwest crops start rolling in.


----------



## FREON

Picudo Azul said:


> I was by Ricardo Ranch and Feed this afternoon south of Kingsville at the Ricardo Co-Op. $6.00,,50# loaded if you like. Said they would hold the price thru Sept. if not latter.


I heard them advertising that sale on the radio yesterday


----------



## fmlyfisher

$6 per 50lb sack on Saturdays at Goliad Feed in Goliad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Man87

$5.99 on 2920, guy selling on back of trailer. Toward Hockley


----------



## Huntnfish

Mueller *Feed*









3105 E State Highway 71, La Grange, TX â€Ž 
(979) 249-3565

5.75 50 lb. bags


----------



## a2len

Sweeny Feed Store

7.25 a bag....50 lbs


----------



## HOO'S NEXT

$5.30 50lb. Bag at Fehner and son in Gonzales


----------



## Muleman

5.60 at Producers in Bryan Tx today


----------



## Bglueck87

*8-27-14*

$4.75 a 50 pound bag if you buy 20 or more @ Leopolds in Nada


----------



## jseabolt

*San Antonio Area*

Tractor Supply Bulverde, TX $7.99 50# bag
New Braunfels feed 50# bag $7.50


----------



## texas87

Any one seen good prices between san antonio and uvalde? Headed out that way this weekend and looking to pick some up. 

Thanks


----------



## horned frog

$6.50 per 50 pound sack or $9 per 100 pounds bulk in your container at South Texas Milling in Inez, just north of Victoria.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

texas87 said:


> Any one seen good prices between san antonio and uvalde? Headed out that way this weekend and looking to pick some up.
> 
> Thanks


Locke hill feed in San Antonio has 50lb bags for $7.25. I loaded up today.


----------



## artys_only

Leupold grain $4.75 a 50lbs bag if you buy 20 bags ! Nada texas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback

5.75 at producers in bryan yesterday. 50 lb's


----------



## Calfroper81

Corn is 5.40 at bucees in waller. Just got 10 bags. Was 6.98 last week


----------



## 300 win mag

7.25 per 50lb.in kirbyville last week.


----------



## pg542

6.50 at Del Rio feed over the Labor Day weekend


----------



## kingfish58

*arcola feed store*

7.95 a bag in arcola


----------



## redfish bayrat

*Columbus area*

$5.62 for 50lb bag at Almost Heaven Feed store in Columbus. It is a mile off i-10 on Alleytown rd.


----------



## rattletrap

Lysse & Eckells (sp) Llano Tx . $6.70 for 50#.


----------



## fy0834

Longview, Tx

50# bag $6.75 

50# bag $6.10 out of McAllister, Ok.

Bulk, same area $264/ton


----------



## hch3

5.45 for 50# bag Bernardo feed store 
4 miles off I-10 between sealy and Colombus


Sent from my iPhll


----------



## BIG JIMMIE

food town in deer park has it for5.99 50#bag limit 10


----------



## MR. L.

JUNIORS BBQ on 59 south of Wharton 5.99 per 50 lb 9-10-14


----------



## Daddio

Leopolds in Nada $4.95
Cha Ching !!! 9/10/14


----------



## WoundedMinnow

Daddio said:


> Leopolds in Nada $4.95
> Cha Ching !!! 9/10/14


Is that cleaned and bagged?


----------



## Don Smith

fy0834 said:


> Longview, Tx
> 
> 50# bag $6.75
> 
> 50# bag $6.10 out of McAllister, Ok.
> 
> Bulk, same area $264/ton


Any particular place in Longview? Or, is there only one feed store in Longview?


----------



## Daddio

Woundedminnow yes the Leopolds corn is clean and bagged.
Grown on site
Excellent corn I have used for years..


----------



## Huntnfish

Heading up on the 26th for opening weekend. Anyone been by Bucee's in Luling, we will be stopping for ice so picking up corn could be done in one stop. Thanks


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

*Last day for Food Town*

$5.99/50lb bag at the Food Town on veterans memorial (NW Houston) but was told today is the last day of the sale.


----------



## haparks

cartage tx vet feed supply 50lbs 6.65----longview walmart 6.45 40lbs


----------



## Don Smith

Buccees on 59 at Wharton. 5.99/50lb bag


----------



## TxDuSlayer

$5.35/50Lbs bag this weekend at Fehner's in Gonzales, TX


----------



## Buckerup

$5.99/50lb bags at D&D in Seguin. Fast and easy with great customer service.


----------



## Rubberback

5.70 at producers in Bryan. 50 lb sak.


----------



## Bubba Likes It

4.99 per sack at McCoys in Weimar Tx
New location right off I-10...
Get cha some!!!!!!


----------



## Mo City Rick

$6.45 for 50# at Falls City Milling on Saturday


----------



## sunnyd

Buc ees in Waller, TX, off 290 had 50lb bags of corn for $5.85 last I was up there for opening weekend of bow season.


----------



## bg

Producer's Co-Op in New Braunfels (and I'd assume also Seguin and La Vernia) have it for $5.95 for 50 pounds. 

New Braunfels and Seguin also carry awesome hog traps...


----------



## wiley199

5.75 at Jacobs Feed in Edna, Texas


----------



## robspinn

Still 4.99/50lbs at McCoys in Weimar.
6.79/50 lbs at HEB in Fredericksburg
8.00/50 lb Doss feed store.


----------



## reelgame04

$6.25 @ Bucees in Madisonville also in Buffalo


----------



## Viking48

Buckees in Waller was still $5.49 last weekend


----------



## Shady Walls

Tuesday at Leopold's $9.35 per 100lbs. Nada, Tx 979-758-3847


----------



## Dick Hanks

Northern Minnesota: Fleet Farm store.... $7.75/ 50# bag.... clean/ high quality


----------



## artys_only

$4.90 a 50 lbs bag if
You buy 20+ at Leupolds grain in NaDa texas no tax .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txsouthernman81

Buc-ees in Luling $5.99 a 50# bag


----------



## Rubberback

You shouldn't pay tax on feed.


----------



## StinkBait

Bucee's in Gonzales 6.99/50
E-Barr 4 blocks away from them 5.50/50

Last weekend


----------



## OMB

*10/24*

Bucee's Eagle Lake $5.78 50 lbs


----------



## Major29

Waller rice dryer. $5.60 per 50# bag. For that price, they apple, persimmon, and acorn scented as well.


----------



## d50h

still 4.99 mccoys wiemar


----------



## Viking48

Major29 said:


> Waller rice dryer. $5.60 per 50# bag. For that price, they apple, persimmon, and acorn scented as well.


Not according to their web site. $6.10 for 10-49 bags, $5.80 for 50-199 and $5.50 for 200+ with the scented corn running 50-80 cents a bag more.


----------



## Major29

Viking48 said:


> Not according to their web site. $6.10 for 10-49 bags, $5.80 for 50-199 and $5.50 for 200+ with the scented corn running 50-80 cents a bag more.


That's what I paid a couple weeks ago. Maybe I got a better price cause I bought quite a bit. Still good people and a good price.


----------



## el dorado

5.69 for 50# @ Bucces in Waller


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Mont Belvieu - $6.50/50# - In between I-10 and Loop 270 on 146 (not sure the name of the place)


----------



## Dolphingirl

JR's smokehouse on hwy 59 between Wharton and El Campo has 50lbs for 5.99


----------



## sotol buster

McCoys in Weimer 4.99
Nice new place and nice people. Easy in and easy out. Tell Scott you saw this on 2 cool.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

$5.30 at EBarr in Gonzales..


----------



## bluebean1030

$5.49 @ D&D in Seguin.


----------



## Boomhauer75

$6.00 for a 50 pound bag at a place called BFE between Mason & London, Tx on 377 Great folks to do business with.


----------



## el dorado

50# bags for 5.49 @ Waller Buccees


----------



## DeerSlayerToo

$5.95 a 50# bag at Bucees in New Braunfels


----------



## doby1969

4.99 McCoys Weimar TX . 50 lbs :texasflag :brew2:


----------



## mustfish

$7.99 50lb bag @ TD's in Shepherd Tx.
Too high!!


----------



## Chris.00

$5.49 for 50lbs at Bucee's in Luling. You just have to fight all of the selfie taking tourist :headknock


----------



## br549

5.35 bucees in wharton


----------



## bscooter99

5.88 for Mumme's deer corn at both HEB's in New Braunfels


----------



## b_schmidt_08

$11.30 at the gas station in Brackettville...I said **** that is kinda high...their reply...we are the only place in Brackettville that carries corn and even better yet the only place between here and Del Rio that has corn...LOL!!!


----------



## Sean Hoffmann

Still paying $5.99 for a bag of 50 in Seguin.


----------



## deerhunter52

Corn may get cheaper with all this rain, I hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhunter52

That's hard to beat, please keep us posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Hoffmann

For the Houston area crowd heading west this weeked: D&D in Seguin is selling 50s for $5.39. They are located on I-10 west.


----------



## kent56

*Buckee's Texas City*

Does Buckee's have corn now in Texas City and what is price.


----------



## kent56

*answered my own question*

Buckees in texas city doesn't sell corn


----------



## Albratross

Buckees Baytown ......5.99 50#


----------



## artrios

Still 5.99 for 50# @ any Buckees


----------



## Shady Walls

Bought bulk corn 7-31-15 at Leopold's in Nada it came out to about $4.72 per 50 lbs. had my own bags. She said prices went down Thursday .


----------



## Trouthunter

$5.00 per bag at Leopold's in Nada.

TH


----------



## 1riot1ranger

$5.99 at Academy in the 40# bags. About time they lowered their price but still too high.


----------



## Dan20703

*Deer Corn*

$5.99 per 50# bag at Buc-ees at I-10 near Luling
$5.99 per 50# bag at D&D in Seguin
$5.85 per 50# bag at Balzer Feed Mills in Schulenburg


----------



## SSST

$5.50 for 50 lbs. at Fehner and Sons, Gonzales. They said it should get cheaper before season.


----------



## ds1749

*Madisonville Tx - Buc-ee's*

Does anybody know how much Buc-ee's in Madisonville charge for corn this year? I love feeding the *****.


----------



## StinkBait

5.40/50 at EBarr Feeds in Gonzales 8/29


----------



## SSST

Crazy how Gonzales has the cheapest gas and corn, lol


----------



## Daddio

SSST
Leopolds in Nada is still .40-.50 cents cheaper than Gonzales per 50 pounds 
Their bulk is even cheaper!
Cleaned also, some of the cheapos are not cleaned full of cob pieces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST

I know a couple of local feed stores buy their corn from Leopolds, of course they gotta make their cut. E-barr and Fehner in Gonzales raise their own corn like Leopold, and it's nice and clean


----------



## splitear8

Buccee's at I-10 in Luling - $6.99 - 50 lb. bag.


----------



## Centerville

$6.99 at Bucees in Madisonville, appears they raised the pricing $1 a bag. 
50lb bag


----------



## AirbornXpress

West Columbia 
Get it before you get to the Exxon at 36 & 35
$9.99 50lb


----------



## Main Frame 8

$5.99 at Academy Not running all over the country to save a few bucks.


----------



## The Driver.

$5.95 50lb At Carmine feed & fertilizer today.


----------



## 1976Bronc

Stopped at buccies and saw 50lb corn for 5.49 a bag.


----------



## Ron Ron Murray

Coastal Bend Grain in Beeville has PREPAID corn for $5.00 a bag,...........20 bag minimum. You have to pay for it on or before Sept. 26th.

I've done this with them for several years and the corn has always been good stuff.

I prepay for a few hundred bags then pick it up 20 or 30 bags at a time as I'm driving through town on my way to Freer. Never a problem,...........


----------



## Sugars Pop

$7.25 at all of the Cartel locations in Junction TX two weeks ago. Every store has the same price and it never drops with the market so the Monday Morning Donut Shop meetings are held for a reason.


----------



## SHARKTEETH

Is this good?


----------



## slabnabbin

Ron Ron Murray said:


> Coastal Bend Grain in Beeville has PREPAID corn for $5.00 a bag,...........20 bag minimum. You have to pay for it on or before Sept. 26th.
> 
> I've done this with them for several years and the corn has always been good stuff.
> 
> I prepay for a few hundred bags then pick it up 20 or 30 bags at a time as I'm driving through town on my way to Freer. Never a problem,...........


Do you have a number for this place?


----------



## sotexhookset

$3.99/40 lb at this new pos Walmart that just opened up out here down the road from my casa.


----------



## bigdaddyflo

sotexhookset said:


> $3.99/40 lb at this new pos Walmart that just opened up out here down the road from my casa.


Where is this Wally world located?


----------



## sotexhookset

Spring Branch. It's getting ugly up here as far as San Antonio creeping north. Blanco proper is looking better every month.


----------



## bigdaddyflo

sotexhookset said:


> Spring Branch. It's getting ugly up here as far as San Antonio creeping north. Blanco proper is looking better every month.


Thanks, too far for me, but close for others - thanks for posting!


----------



## cva34

on 24th Sutherlands in El Campo $5.97 for 50#


----------



## pg542

As of 9/26/15: Del Rio Feed and Supply
corn @$6.75 50#
Purina AntlerMax protein green bag @$11.95 50#
Alfalfa @ $16.50 bale
Rice Bran Pellets @$8.00 50#


----------



## Trouthunter

Bought corn for $5.00 per 50#'s at Leupold's a couple of weeks ago. Still the best place to get your corn...it's clean corn.

TH


----------



## coastman

$5.75 for 50#'s at livengood feed in Lockhart.


----------



## jimmyjames4900

$5.50 Capps in Fairfield, 50# clean, no tax either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjames4900

Capps Fairfield 50# protein pellets $7.50-$11.00 depends on amount of protein. I believe 13% and up from there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaronv20

Not sure the quality of the corn but Sams club sales bags and they had them for $4.95 a bag!


----------



## champjj

$5.99 at Juniors on 59 the other side of Wharton ...


----------



## JoshyBoy2015

$5.79 in Colorado County


----------



## Soapeddler

10/6/2015

$6.70 per bag at Mumme's in Pearsall. Apple Scented


----------



## Horns1

$6.80 Hye / $6.90 Johnson City


----------



## ksk

*Corn Prices*



JoshyBoy2015 said:


> $5.79 in Colorado County


Where in Colorado County? Thanks..


----------



## ksk

*Corn Prices*

Made a few calls: M-G in Weimar $6.40/50 lb. McCoys in Weimar $5.49/50 lb.


----------



## sotxks

Lyssy & Eckel-Poth $6.45/50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricklepear

*Corn price*

Lyssy & Eckles delivered to La Mesa ranch (Webb co ). 7.25


----------



## Jetperf

*Corn Price*

Paid 7.99 at Jim's hardware in Montgomery.


----------



## 8-count

Buc-ees in Wharton.......$5.89/50lb bag.


----------



## Slade6

6.65 in wiemer, Texas


----------



## bwguardian

Prasek's in El Campo $5.99 for a 50# bag. Always clean solid corn with targets on the back of the bags...never can get out of there with just corn though...:slimer:


----------



## dld3006

$6.45 Lyssy Eckel George West


----------

